# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: سوال در مورد میانگین چند عدد در زبان اسمبلی 8086

## Alireza_PES33

سلام دوستان خواستم کد دقیق میانگین اعداد 11 و 94 و 55 و 18 و 46 و 22 رو بدونم
سوال هم به این شکله:
میانگین اعداد بالارا یافته و در متغیری به نام AVG ذخیره کنید.
ممنون میشم اساتید راهنمایی کنن.

----------


## Delphi Coder

این که خیلی سادس. دقیقا کجای کار مشکل دارید

----------


## good_boy

منم مشکل دارم از اول تا آخر

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> منم مشکل دارم از اول تا آخر


یک برنامه خیلی ساده نوشتم امیدوارم مفید باشه...


data segment
    AVG DW 6 
    SUM DW ?
    X1 DW 11 
    X2 DW 94 
    X3 DW 55 
    X4 DW 18
    X5 DW 46 
    X6 DW 22 
    
    pkey db "press any key to exit...$"
ends

stack segment
    dw   128  dup(0)
ends

code segment
start:
    mov ax, data
    mov ds, ax
    mov es, ax

    mov AX , X1
    add SUM , AX ;11 + 94
    mov AX , X2
    add SUM , AX ;105 + 55
    mov AX , X3
    add SUM , AX ;160 + 18   
    mov AX , X4  
    add SUM , AX ;178 + 46   
    mov AX , X5  
    add SUM , AX ;224 + 22   
    mov AX , X6
    add SUM , AX ;246   
    
    mov AX , SUM ;246 
    div AVG      ;246 / 6        
    mov AVG , AX ;41 average
                
    lea dx, pkey
    mov ah, 9
    int 21h        
    
    mov ah, 1
    int 21h
    
    mov ax, 4c00h ; exit to operating system.
    int 21h    
ends

end start

----------

